# I want to move to Dubai!



## Revisionistic (Jun 21, 2013)

Greetings all!!!

Im from the USA. After some research and looking at other expats' lives in Dubai. I, My husband and our kid are looking to be expats in Dubai. Before we jump to move, I want to visit first. But I have SOOO many questions.

Are the laws of the land hard to follow? I don't mind most of them, but then i saw a horrific article on The Stateless Man website about women getting arrested in Dubai for simple things like kisses on the cheek, and rape being labelled as fornication. What's that about?

Where should I go? What should I visit? Who wants to befriend me upon my arrival? Where's the best places to move to, to find work at? What should I look for in a job and in a home? I am looking to be a natural therapist.

What kind of "cleaning" up should I do before my departure? (paperwork, moving companies, etc)

What should i expect from the natives and expats already there?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Revisionistic said:


> Greetings all!!!
> 
> Im from the USA. After some research and looking at other expats' lives in Dubai. I, My husband and our kid are looking to be expats in Dubai. Before we jump to move, I want to visit first. But I have SOOO many questions.
> 
> ...


First off, if your husband isn't in oil or another well paid field for this area you won't have the expat lifestyle you are reading about.

99% of the time the wacky crap you hear about from here is simply not a part of your life. Until of course you decide to get frisky in the back of a taxi or stupid drunk at Rock Bottom and then disappear.

Your questions are a bit too broad to answer quickly and I'm getting ready to go out and get stupid drunk, so my best advise is to continue to plow through this forum. Your answers await!


----------



## Revisionistic (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply && have fun!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Revisionistic said:


> Thanks for the reply && have fun!


Always do!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

'Natural Therapist'

does that mean a therapist that isn't a robot?!


----------



## Revisionistic (Jun 21, 2013)

HAHAHA
No. 

It focuses on healing through natural substances herbs, fruits, veggies, exercise, meditation, aromatherapy. etc.

I don't like or agree with pharmaceutical companies and mainstream health care.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The first thing both you and your husband will need to sort out is jobs.

To practice in the field you mention you will probably need some type of license but best to do this kind of research in the Minsitry of Health website, I guess you would need to set your own practice since it doesn't sound like you areinterested in working for traditional hospitals. I have no idea of how much this would cost but generally speaking opening any kind of business around here is not cheap. You can not practice without the appropriate licence.

May I ask what does your husband do and what kind of jobs would he be looking at?


----------



## Revisionistic (Jun 21, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> The first thing both you and your husband will need to sort out is jobs.
> 
> To practice in the field you mention you will probably need some type of license but best to do this kind of research in the Minsitry of Health website, I guess you would need to set your own practice since it doesn't sound like you areinterested in working for traditional hospitals. I have no idea of how much this would cost but generally speaking opening any kind of business around here is not cheap. You can not practice without the appropriate licence.
> 
> May I ask what does your husband do and what kind of jobs would he be looking at?


Here, he runs a senior center... I am not sure what kind of jobs he plans on looking for in the country.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You do 'alternative' health and your husband runs a senior centre.

I don't think moving to Dubai is going to work out for you.

Why? 

It's very unlikely you will receive the job offers that will allow you to live a comfortable lifestyle. I'm not even sure if there are jobs similar to what you do unless your husband is willing to consider managing other types of centres such as gyms/pools or being the recreational manager at a resort hotel, but even then those managers make peanuts and won't be receiving housing allowances or school fees for the children. There are women who do offer alternative health consulting on a private basis but they have husbands bringing in large packages. 

Have you done any research into the cost of living in Dubai? The housing expenses? School fees? (there are no free schools for western expat children). Frankly, when you said your husband is not sure of what kinds of jobs he'll be looking for that's a big clue this isn't going to work out because whilst well-paying jobs exist in a variety of sectors they're occupied by people who have years of experience and companies aren't going to waste time on someone wanting to try something new.

If you're the type of people interested in alternative health and senior centres are you sure Dubai is the right place for your family? This city has a well deserved reputation for bling bling and materialism and whilst a large outdoorsy/fitness scene exists Dubai is still not an alternative, granola place. 



Revisionistic said:


> Here, he runs a senior center... I am not sure what kind of jobs he plans on looking for in the country.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with the above and that's why I was trying to find out what would your husband be doing. At least one of you will need to have a very good job with a good package that includes housing and schooling otherwise you won't be able to make a living here.

Have a look at the 'read before you post' sticky and the salaries thread, so you can get an idea of the cost of living but from the little information you have shared so far I also have to concur that Dubai doesn't seem to be the right fit for you guys because is highly probable that you will struggle to find good paying jobs in the areas you mention.


----------



## Fireran (Jun 25, 2013)

Revisionistic said:


> Greetings all!!!
> 
> Im from the USA. After some research and looking at other expats' lives in Dubai. I, My husband and our kid are looking to be expats in Dubai. Before we jump to move, I want to visit first. But I have SOOO many questions.
> 
> ...


In case you didnt know..its HOT over here. Just a warning


----------



## Revisionistic (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, thank you guys for your help!
Dubai was on our list of interests, we're writing pros and cons to various places. while it may not be the best place to live, I'd still love to come and visit


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Revisionistic said:


> Okay, thank you guys for your help!
> Dubai was on our list of interests, we're writing pros and cons to various places. while it may not be the best place to live, I'd still love to come and visit


I would agree with what everyone has said, but do your research. Google really is your friend. Holistic healing is growing here and you will find centers here that you could visit while you are on holiday. It may be that something comes out of it for you, you never know. Does your husband have any formal qualifications in relation to what he does? Also, you would need them too, in order to be able to obtain a licence.


----------

